# film sur IPAD



## bedwellO (12 Juin 2010)

Savez-vous comment importer un film .avi sur l'ipad ?


----------



## Deleted member 115453 (12 Juin 2010)

d'abord tu l'importes dans itunes, puis ensuite, tout en l'ayant sélectionné au préalable, tu cliques sur avancé -> créer une version ipad ou apple TV

voila


----------



## bedwellO (12 Juin 2010)

Mais je ne peux pas l'importer dans iTunes. Ou alors je ne sais ps comment faire.


----------



## Deleted member 115453 (12 Juin 2010)

tu le fais glisser sur l'icone itunes dans le dock


----------



## bedwellO (12 Juin 2010)

désolé mais cela ne fonctionne pas. Il doit me manquer une extension que je ne trouve pas..


----------



## boodou (12 Juin 2010)

Il existe différents logiciels permettant de convertir des fichiers vidéo au format pour iTunes/iPad/iPhone/AppleTV :

iSquint
Visual Hub
Mpeg Streamclip
ffmpegX
Handbrake

Il faut encoder en H264, et l'extension doit être .m4v ou .mp4


----------



## Deleted member 115453 (12 Juin 2010)

Et même handbrake a deja les préréglages. Il suffit juste de cliquer sur l'appareil. Par exemple pour convertir une vidéo sur iPad, il faut sélectionner le préréglage Apple TV (celui pour l'ipad n'étant pzd encore dispo)


----------



## tazou83 (12 Juin 2010)

hello 

je prends tout simplement "MiroVideoConverter", gratuit
je glisse mon film.avi sur la fenêtre rouge
je choisis dans le menu déroulant "pour ipad"
je clique sur "convert"
et c'est parti en une dizaine de minutes j'obtiens le fichier en .mp4 dans itunes
de très bonne qualité

aplus
tazou83


----------



## joinman (14 Juin 2010)

tazou83 a dit:


> hello
> 
> je prends tout simplement "MiroVideoConverter", gratuit
> je glisse mon film.avi sur la fenêtre rouge
> ...





Rien à rajouter, si ce n'est pourquoi la vidéo a t elle une taille aussi grande (même pour iPhone), alors que la résolution est plus petite ...:hein:


----------



## desertea (15 Juin 2010)

J'utilise l'application yxplayer sur iPad. Pas de convertion, lecture directe du Divx sur l'iPad !!


----------



## mashgau (15 Juin 2010)

desertea a dit:


> J'utilise l'application yxplayer sur iPad. Pas de convertion, lecture directe du Divx sur l'iPad !!



Salut, j'ai cru lire que la version actuelle n'était pas tout à fait stable (ralentissements par exemple). As-tu constaté des problèmes quelconques avec cette appli ? Y a t-il des formats non pris en compte ?


----------



## desertea (15 Juin 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> Salut, j'ai cru lire que la version actuelle n'était pas tout à fait stable (ralentissements par exemple). As-tu constaté des problèmes quelconques avec cette appli ? Y a t-il des formats non pris en compte ?


 

Les ralentissements semblent concerner la HD. Pour ma part, pas de souci notable.
J'utilise que des .avi, pour le reste pas d'expérience.


----------



## mashgau (16 Juin 2010)

Ok, merci


----------



## Riine (22 Septembre 2011)

desertea a dit:


> J'utilise l'application yxplayer sur iPad. Pas de convertion, lecture directe du Divx sur l'iPad !!




Est ce que tu sais si ce logiciel est valable sur l'iPad 2 ??? Parce que moi mon soucie c'est que je n'arrive pas à transférer mes films en format .avi sur iTunes ! J'ai télécharger ce logiciel mais rien ne se passe  !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------




Riine a dit:


> Est ce que tu sais si ce logiciel est valable sur l'iPad 2 ??? Parce que moi mon soucie c'est que je n'arrive pas à transférer mes films en format .avi sur iTunes ! J'ai télécharger ce logiciel mais rien ne se passe  !


Je n'ai rien dis, j'ai trouvé !! merci ^^


----------



## Patricia83 (31 Octobre 2011)

bonjour

je vois que tu as trouvé la solution pour mettre un fichier AVI sur l'Ipad. Peux-tu m'expliquer comment tu as fait ?
en effet je peux convertir les fichiers et les insérer sur itunes, mais c'est long ! mettre directement en AVI serait super
merci pour votre réponse


----------



## Krash68 (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Personnellement j'ai téléchargé l'application GPlayer sur l'appstore (application gratuite) qui lit plusieurs formats dont l'avi et le mkv en 720p et est compatible avec le mode mirroring d'ios5 pour l'apple TV. Le film se met donc sur la totalité de la télé pas comme d'autres applications gratuite et ça reste fluide.

Pour charger un avi, il suffit ensuite d'aller sur itunes, de sélectionner l'ipad puis aller dans apps. Tout en bas il faudra choisir GPlayer puis ajouter la video souhaitée


----------



## Patricia83 (2 Novembre 2011)

un grand grand merci Krash, avec tes explications claires ça a très très bien fonctionné, je suis ravie et c'est beaucoup plus rapide que de convertir chaque video. 
j'adopte  merci encore


----------



## julvl (13 Décembre 2011)

t es le meilleur Kash. Gplayer c'est simple et efficace. Seul défaut par rapport aux autres ^programmes, il ne réduit pas la taille des fichiers. Donc petit Ipad=gros tris régulier.


----------

